# 120 gallon



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

Tried to send message to person who was interested but the site said you had to clear out your box before my message would go through.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I only have 14 message in my inbox. try sending message again.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

it was for me Joey


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

TanyaQ2000 said:


> it was for me Joey


I was also interested in it too he posted it on another site and I asked him about it. you have a big tank you getting another one?


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

I was just trying to be be nice and not mention somebody's name. Anyway, I just pass on information to the owner and let them decide. Joey, missed you at the last meeting, hope you're ok.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

it's ok, I sent Joey a PM explaining what's going on...


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

It's cool and under stand


----------

